# Hounds



## silversurfer (Oct 30, 2011)

Saw something this weekend that I didn't like. I woke to dogs barking up the canyon from my house. When glassed the hill side , I spot a bull Elk. I didn't think much of it but I saw it lunge forward. That's when I saw the hounds circle the bull. I never saw the guys that owned the dogs but I thought they only when after Lions or bears. What's up with that? How offend does this happen?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Did you call the DOW? 

If not you should of called the poaching hotline.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Critter said:


> Did you call the DOW?
> 
> If not you should of called the poaching hotline.


+1


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

With hounds, the biggest challenge in training them is teaching them what not to chase. The instinct to trail, bay up or tree is bred into them, to focus only on the target species is not. So yes, particularly with younger dogs, you're going to have some "trash" races. I'll guaranteed the hound owner was not happy to find his dogs bayed up on an elk.

The latest GPS tracking collars most houndsmen use today also has a built in electric shocker so if a dog does stray off the intended species you can fry their ass. Nothing like 50,000 volt surge to make a hound say I'm sorry. If the hounds you observed were so equipped I'm sure they got the treatment.

Typically it only takes 2 or 3 electric sessions to break a dog off a particular specie, but there are still the coyotes, skunks, porcupines, and on down the list to deal with.


----------



## silversurfer (Oct 30, 2011)

I thought that was the case with the shock collars. They must not have been keeping a close eye on them us it went on for 2 hours. I am pretty sure they could see them from the road. After I saw a truck pulling a horse trailer go by and the elk was about 100 from where they had him cornered, but I didn't see the dogs.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

I kept hounds for many years. Yes, they can be trained to leave the deer and elk alone. They are not stupid. They quickly learn what displeases their owner.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

silversurfer said:


> Saw something this weekend that I didn't like. I woke to dogs barking up the canyon from my house. When glassed the hill side , I spot a bull Elk. I didn't think much of it but I saw it lunge forward. That's when I saw the hounds circle the bull. I never saw the guys that owned the dogs but I thought they only when after Lions or bears. What's up with that? How offend does this happen?


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

Hound dogs will hunt anything. They are trained to leave the deer and elk alone. They are not stupid, they quickly learn what displeases their owner. Don't blame the dogs, blame their owners.


----------

